# **az summit update**



## Nick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Registrations for this year's summit have completely blown away expectations and are now over double what we had last year. 

As a result, the Penthouse will be too small for the opening day party. The party is being moved to the Widowmaker Loft. 

I'll update the official registration thread and send everyone going a PM as well to ensure they get the notice. 

Gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't wait my first time for the summit.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2014)

I registered, but can't make it.  I have to work maybe 2-3 Saturdays the entire year, and Feb 8 is one of those times.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2014)

What?? I was looking forward to waking up to the smell of the 12hr old mussels served at the party the night before...:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> What?? I was looking forward to waking up to the smell of the 12hr old mussels served at the party the night before...:lol:



Same here! :beer:

uke:


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

Was the Shipyard Brew House at the Inn not available? I liked when the gatherings were in there....Widowmaker is great but kind of cool to have 2 different locations for parties during the wknd. Just curious.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think it was. I asked Ethan at Sugarloaf about it. I'll be confirming and updating everyone who is going soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Are their refrigerator and microwaves in the condo?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Nick, 

What is the head count that have said they are in?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Are their refrigerator and microwaves in the condo?



Yes... stoves/ovens too...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Yes... stoves/ovens too...



Awesome I be stopping at Target and picking up some groceries for sure.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

Will the bar at the Widowmaker upstairs be open during the welcome party? I suppose if/when Nick runs out of beer we could just go downstairs and order but that would require extra effort!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> What is the head count that have said they are in?


Last I saw it was about 220.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow.  Impressive.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Will the bar at the Widowmaker upstairs be open during the welcome party? I suppose if/when Nick runs out of beer we could just go downstairs and order but that would require extra effort!



Nick indicated in another thread that there would be drink tickets for Friday night, which would seem to indicate that the upstairs bar will be open.  I don't think there's going to be a cooler full of beer like last year... but I could be wrong...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Nick indicated in another thread that there would be drink tickets for Friday night, which would seem to indicate that the upstairs bar will be open.  I don't think there's going to be a cooler full of beer like last year... but I could be wrong...



Beer was out by the time I got there last year. :-(


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Last I saw it was about 220.


holy chit!

is early tracks on sunday still limited to 75?  

wish i was going.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Beer was out by the time I got there last year. :-(



Yeah, that didn't work out very well...

We were doing shots of SoCo after the beer was gone... you were more than welcome to join in!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 29, 2014)

Soco.  My head hurts thinking bout it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2014)

Ski Stef said:


> Soco.  My head hurts thinking bout it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Ha! You get first shot!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, that didn't work out very well...
> 
> We were doing shots of SoCo after the beer was gone... you were more than welcome to join in!



We just bailed to the Widowmaker.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just realized the place I'm staying is in the Village on the Green condos waaaaaay off West Mountain rd.  That shit will not be walkable late Friday night!

I'm gonna have to drunk-xc ski, or hitchhike.  Or die of hypothermia.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> I just realized the place I'm staying is in the Village on the Green condos waaaaaay off West Mountain rd.  That shit will not be walkable late Friday night!
> 
> I'm gonna have to drunk-xc ski, or hitchhike.  Or die of hypothermia.



Or just take the shuttle bus ... ;-)


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2014)

Ha, don't do the die of hypothermia part. 

PS - thanks for the skis @kd7000 ...!  My son stood on them in the backyard a week or two ago!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> I just realized the place I'm staying is in the Village on the Green condos waaaaaay off West Mountain rd.  That shit will not be walkable late Friday night!
> 
> I'm gonna have to drunk-xc ski, or hitchhike.  Or die of hypothermia.



The shuttle stops down there by the condos near the golf course...not sure how late the shuttle runs however...I'd think at least until the Widowmaker and restaurants up in the village close.

http://www.sugarloaf.com/Documents/Sugarloaf/SUG_CondoMap_web.pdf


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice, I was looking for shuttle bus info and didn't spot it.  That's much preferable to dying of hypothermia on a 2.1 mile walk.

Nick- no problem!  Glad the little guy had a chance to check 'em out.  He'll be sliding around in no time, and ready for real skis next winter.


----------



## margarete32183 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is great, excited as it is my first year up!


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't wait


----------

